# English Cinema - Javea Region



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

This maybe a strange question but we´re getting desperate.... 

My grandson will be visiting us in July but his holiday clashes with one of the most important moments of a teenage boys life... The *launch of the final Harry Potter Film* on the 15th July!
He has grown up with Harry Potter and has been at the launch of all the previous films and this is last film ever!
We live in the Javea region and wanted to know if you know of any cinemas that will be showing the film on the 15th July and in English. I know about the Cinema at La Marina, Ondara but they don´t have details of the film listed just yet.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goldenoldie said:


> This maybe a strange question but we´re getting desperate....
> 
> My grandson will be visiting us in July but his holiday clashes with one of the most important moments of a teenage boys life... The *launch of the final Harry Potter Film* on the 15th July!
> He has grown up with Harry Potter and has been at the launch of all the previous films and this is last film ever!
> ...


it will be on in Ondara - don't panic!!!

even if the first showing is dubbed, you can hire headphones to have it in english


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it will be on in Ondara - don't panic!!!
> 
> even if the first showing is dubbed, you can hire headphones to have it in english


Thanks - It´s just not showing on their website yet so I was getting worried. 

I don´t want a sulky teenager around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goldenoldie said:


> Thanks - It´s just not showing on their website yet so I was getting worried.
> 
> I don´t want a sulky teenager around.


I'm sure I'm right

or I'll have a sulky teen a sulky nearly teen too!!














what AM I saying??!! - they're always sulky


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

If you prefer it more locally, try keeping an eye on the little port cinema in Javea - cines xabia javea - they seem to have upped the number of english showings recently but sadly - at least where I look - they tend not to reveal whats gonna show till the very very last minute.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> If you prefer it more locally, try keeping an eye on the little port cinema in Javea - cines xabia javea - they seem to have upped the number of english showings recently but sadly - at least where I look - they tend not to reveal whats gonna show till the very very last minute.


I love that little cinema

unfortunately it doesn't always have new films as quickly as you would like


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I love that little cinema
> 
> unfortunately it doesn't always have new films as quickly as you would like


No, in fact theyre often 20years behind lol
But ive noticed recently theyve had for instance Source Code - in english - on the international premiere date. So its worth keeping an eye on them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> No, in fact theyre often 20years behind lol
> But ive noticed recently theyve had for instance Source Code - in english - on the international premiere date. So its worth keeping an eye on them.


they do seem to do better in the summer

there have been so many rumours over the years that they are closing - so far not true - I hope it stays that way

their seats are so much more comfy than Ondara's


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

I've contacted Cines Xabia and will let you know if it is showing HP


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goldenoldie said:


> I've contacted Cines Xabia and will let you know if it is showing HP


my daughters are going to see something in Ondara tomorrow, so I'll get them to ask there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

daughters are back from Ondara - the posters for Harry Potter are up - it's on from 15th July in 3D:clap2:


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

Fantastic news and send my thanks to your daughters.

I'll keep an eye on their website and I have found out that I can book tickets via the entradas.com website Cines de ALICANTE

Thanks again for your help


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

I´ve been in contact with IMF Cinemas via their facebook page and they´re saying the film will not be in English.

I asked whether they had headphones to translate and they simply replied

"We will not have this movie in English."

Now I have a problem!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goldenoldie said:


> I´ve been in contact with IMF Cinemas via their facebook page and they´re saying the film will not be in English.
> 
> I asked whether they had headphones to translate and they simply replied
> 
> ...


hmm - hadn't occurred tome that they might not have headphones available - they usually do, from what I understand, if the film is originally in english


we've never used them tbh

eta - I've just asked in spanish if they'll have the headphones - we shall see

they probably wonder why the heck I want to know!!!


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> hmm - hadn't occurred tome that they might not have headphones available - they usually do, from what I understand, if the film is originally in english
> 
> 
> we've never used them tbh
> ...



I´ve just checked again whether they had headphones via their facebook site and they said

"The distributor of this movie does not have this possibility." 

Oh dear. Now it looks like it´s a trip into Benidorm.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hmm - hadn't occurred tome that they might not have headphones available - they usually do, from what I understand, if the film is originally in english
> 
> 
> we've never used them tbh
> ...


and the answer came back NO


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> and the answer came back NO


Oh dear. That is a real shame.

Now I've got to find another cinema. Looks like Cine Colci in benidorm has it on but whether it is in English????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goldenoldie said:


> Oh dear. That is a real shame.
> 
> Now I've got to find another cinema. Looks like Cine Colci in benidorm has it on but whether it is in English????


I've now asked them WHY NOT!!

next question will be WHEN?? - because eventually I'm sure it will be



we often go to see a film in spanish when it first comes out - then later in english


the humour in a lot of films often doesn't quite translate...............nor the names!!


I remember going to see one of the Harry Potters - it took me a while to work out who AIR-MEE-ON was............


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've now asked them WHY NOT!!
> 
> next question will be WHEN?? - because eventually I'm sure it will be


Yes but unless my grandson see´s it on it´s release date (15th July) then he won´t be happy. 

Saying that he's not happy most of the time.

Crazy that it isn't on in English particularly with all the expats in the region????


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've now asked them WHY NOT!!
> 
> next question will be WHEN?? - because eventually I'm sure it will be
> 
> ...


I have found out that YELMO Cinemas are showing it in English:

It will be shown in Yelmo Cines Icaria (Barcelona), Yelmo Cines Ideal (Madrid) & Yelmo Cines Valencia (Valencia)!!

But not sure I fancy a trip to Valencia just for HP


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goldenoldie said:


> I have found out that YELMO Cinemas are showing it in English:
> 
> It will be shown in Yelmo Cines Icaria (Barcelona), Yelmo Cines Ideal (Madrid) & Yelmo Cines Valencia (Valencia)!!
> 
> But not sure I fancy a trip to Valencia just for HP


combine it with a day at the Oceanografic & so on



or have an even stroppier than usual teen in the house............


----------



## goldenoldie (Dec 18, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> combine it with a day at the Oceanografic & so on
> 
> 
> 
> or have an even stroppier than usual teen in the house............


I just wanted to update you on my Harry Potter dilemma.

Despite my best efforts I couldn't find a cinema in the Javea region showing HP7 on its launch date of the 15th July.

So in desperation I entered a number of competitions on the off chance that I might win some tickets. 

Well you will never believe this but I actually won a pair of tickets to the London Premiere and my Grandson and his Mum are there now rubbing shoulders with the stars!

Life has a funny way of working things out, particularly if you put some effort in.

Thanks again for all your help and who'd have believed that my efforts to avoid a stroppy teenager would work out like this.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

haha, that's fantastic. They'll not forget that day in a hurry.


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

What a fantastic story !! 

Hope they have a wonderful time.



goldenoldie said:


> I just wanted to update you on my Harry Potter dilemma.
> 
> Despite my best efforts I couldn't find a cinema in the Javea region showing HP7 on its launch date of the 15th July.
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goldenoldie said:


> I just wanted to update you on my Harry Potter dilemma.
> 
> Despite my best efforts I couldn't find a cinema in the Javea region showing HP7 on its launch date of the 15th July.
> 
> ...


brilliant!!

now I just have to pray that my stroppy teen & nearly teen don't see this & moan that I didn't enter any competitions


----------

